# Is second instalment of $4250 applicable?



## j_sydney (Jul 12, 2013)

My friend is applying for 189 visa. He has a widowed mother, who does not have functional English. Is the second instalment of $4250 applicable in this case ?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

j_sydney said:


> My friend is applying for 189 visa. He has a widowed mother, who does not have functional English. Is the second instalment of $4250 applicable in this case ?


*
Hello j_sydney,*

Secondary applicants applying for a permanent visa are expected to have functional English.

Secondary applicants who were assessed as *not having functional English* at time of visa application *must pay a second Visa Application Charge. * When the visa is granted, this payment will entitle secondary visa holders to English language tuition in Australia to enable them to achieve functional English language ability. Applicants who are required to pay this charge will receive information about the Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP) and where they can receive tuition when their visa is granted.

Functional English is classed as having an IELTS score of at least an average 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing).

If the applicant cannot provide an IELTS score they may provide evidence that the applicant holds one of the following:

an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to IELTS 4.5 and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
the first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
the assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP) service provider in Australia as having 'functional' English
a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which required at least two years full-time study and all instruction was undertaken in English
the completion of at least one year full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was undertaken in English.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------

